
Cheat Sheet: C++ Function Parameter Choices [pdf] - legends2k
https://github.com/legends2k/cpp-param-ref/releases/download/v0.3.0/cpp_param_ref.pdf
======
legends2k
In our 60+ team of C++ programmers, a constant theme that keeps coming up in
code reviews is how a function optimally takes its parameters. There's been
enough overthinking and I came across Herb Sutter's CppCon 2014 Essentials of
Modern C++ Style [1] where he explains the various cases.

I made a cheat sheet (1-page PDF) for quick reference of the options and when
to go for them.

Comments and suggestions welcome! GitHub project [2].

# Credits

\- Herb Sutter, other C++ experts and the community

\- Emacs[3] and Org-mode[4] creators

\- CheatSheet by Musa Al-hassy

# Links

[1]:
[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xnqTKD8uD64](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xnqTKD8uD64)

[2]: [https://github.com/legends2k/cpp-param-
ref](https://github.com/legends2k/cpp-param-ref)

[3]:
[https://www.gnu.org/software/emacs/](https://www.gnu.org/software/emacs/)

[4]: [https://orgmode.org/](https://orgmode.org/)

[5]:
[https://github.com/alhassy/CheatSheet](https://github.com/alhassy/CheatSheet)

